# spraying stud cat



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...I have a two year old Himalayian stud cat that gives his queens beautiful kittens, but he is a sprayer. I made him stud pants ( diaper in which a pad is placed) that he wears whenever I allow him to run around the house. However, he not only sprays in the pants...but poos in them as well. It does not matter what time of day or night or how long he wears them, he consistantly will poo in them. It is almost like he holds "it" until I put his diaper on him. He is kept in my bathroom, with two litter pans. One has a paper pelleted litter, the other has scoopable litter. I had to put in a second pan as he would pee a puddle (not just a spray) in front of the towel closet door in the bathroom. I used pepper, cayenne pepper, deoderant cat urine sprays especially to stop the smell of urine after thoroughly cleaning. ...nothing worked. Finally I put in the other pan and put his food and water dish in the other spot where he peed . It stopped the peeing somewhat...though not entirely, but he always soaks his pants, as well as pooing in them I am thinking about neutering him, but is there any chance he will stop spraying then? He tries to spray everything in the house but thank heavens his pants catch it all. He also is very agressive to my spayed females and one neutered male.....being good only with his harem. Is there any chance he will calm down after being neutered? He is a lovely friendly cat....but I am getting sick and tired of constantly cleaning up a dirty bum and having to keep him in the bathroom. The vets say he may still spray....has anyone had any experience with neutering a spraying male?? He will spray the loveseat, clothes...basically anything in his path. I am afraid if I neuter him and it does not work, that I will end up putting him out in the barn. That is something I absolutely dread doing...but who would want a cat with these bad habits? Anyone else out there with this problem??


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We have a Queen that sprays constantly when "in call", so I know how you feel. She does it wherever she feels like it and it's not nice at all. She has a run outside when she's in call, which is covered in wee every day!! Sometimes neutering it stops them spraying, but to be honest it's not a guarantee. The agression thing is common in Studs, I have friends who can't have any cat near there studs, only the visiting Queens in call. I like the pants idea, though obviously not nice for you if he's soiling in them, on that one I don't know what you'd do.*


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Unfortunatly once a cat starts spraying,neautering wont stop it.Well this is what ive always been told from vets and friends.Thats why people like to get them done as soon as possible,why dont you make him a nice "des res"in the sun in your back garden,gotta be nicer than looking at the bathroom door all day,or you cleaning pooy bums in nappys


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I was thinking that actually.....He does'nt live in the bathroom all the time does he ?*


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Doesn't desertstorm live in Canada or somewhere like that where it would be impossible to house a cat outside in the winter??


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No not really, because most stud holders here have heated bed areas and or heat pads for their cats. How many outdoor cats run around at night in the winter anyway, lol. *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow those pants are ace!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I was thinking that actually.....He does'nt live in the bathroom all the time does he ?*


just what i was thinking????


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi

I do actually know of a lovely (now) ex stud boy who was neutered at 11 years of age (his owner sadly died) and he was up for rehoming. He was a prolific sprayer as an entire boy. Once spayed he remained in his quarters for about two months before we found a loving home for him. His new owner took him home after buying loads of cleaning stuff ready to tackle the results of the spraying but you know that darling boy has never sprayed since - he is now 13.


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you China Blue....you just made my day! He is such a layed back love, that I really think he just might be like the 13 year old you mentioned. Yes I live in Canada, where it is colder than blue blazes in the winter. I do have barn cats....but this guy would have to be caged (The 2 resident cats would run him off if allowed loose) and the barn, though insulated, does chill the cats water at night. Outside penning in the winter is impossible. Yes, he stays in the bathroom, except for when I let him have the run of the house different times through the day. (he will ask when he wants a run.) The bathroom is right off the kitchen so he gets to have lots of company through the day. He also sits in a sunny window in there, and gets a lot of attention. He has a cushion and is content to sleep most of the day. If he is loose too long at a time, he beats the crap out of some of the other cats....not to mention pooing in his drawers. I think I will soon neuter him. He just might turn into a big couch potato like his 3 sons. If that other spraying stud quit at 11 years of age...it is possible this guy might quit as well. What breed was that guy? This fellow is only 2 years old....and is such a layed back kitty. He is simply georgeous cat.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The boy is a Raggie. We were all very surprised to be honest as his new owners had taken him on knowing that he may spray but were prepared to put up with that to own this gentle giant. It was a real bonus to find he had stopped.

At the end of the day each cat is different but I have heard one or two other cases where once a boy(stud) has been neutered he has stopped spraying (usually takes a month or two after the op).


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

This guy is absolutely georgeous and I would like so much to have him as a couch potato. He is huge and beautiful. I am in hopes that the new boy I am getting is like his dad and will not spray. At least he will not be related to my queens. I kept two young daughters from my currant stud so must have a different boy. I let him out tonite for a run around the house and he came up missing. I found him in the nursery with his two mates and their 4 week and 7 week old kittens. He was sitting there with a satisfied smirk on his face. I wonder if all studs are good with kittens


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Desertstorm said:


> I wonder if all studs are good with kittens


I've certainly had three that were excellent even with tiny kittens. The others I never found out because I didn't want to take the risk.

That said, my girl who had the kittens two days ago wanted to have them in the stud pen - followed me out there, pushed her way in, ate all his food (she does that at every opportunity so nothing new) and then got into his igloo and looked like she was settling down ready to have them right there. I drew the line at that!

Liz


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, lol Liz. I'd love to know what goes through the Girls heads before they give birth, it amazed me the places Anja tried to get into before having hers!*


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

That reminds me of Mischa, she was ready to have her first litter and I was sitting with her. She hopped up on the trunk beside me, put one little paw on my shoulder and leaned down and looked up at me....looking me right in the eyes, while the little paw stayed on my shoulder. It was too cute...you should have seen the look. I bathed the lower half of one of my 7 week old babies today as he has poopises all over his bum. The dad jumped up in the sink to see what I was doing. I held his baby out to him and he started licking the little guys face and head. He simply loves his babies.  I attached a pic of Mischa enjoying herself in my tree her first Christmas. (A little computer trick put the hat on her head) She was in the tree alright but she would not wear a hat. That is the little face turned up to me when she was in labor...priceless


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

He he that is a brilliant pic!


----------



## gemini2 (Dec 5, 2010)

How do breeders deal with spraying studs, then? Do they just put up with a smelly home? Do they cage the males? I've heard caging a cat is a cruel thing to do. I'm interested in getting into cat breeding, but I'm not too crazy about the idea of a cat stinking up my apartment. Again, how do breeders deal with spraying studs? I've read about putting diapers on cats, but I've heard they'll defecate in them. I take it you run the risk of having their feces fall out of the diapers, and that couldn't be too healthy for the cat or you. It would also very likely cause skin infections.
How do breeders deal with spraying studs?:confused1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If you live in an apartment then probably your best option is just to keep queens and take them out to stud. However I would add that quite a number of queens will "mark" too, especially when calling, and particularly on soft furnishings!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

gemini2 said:


> How do breeders deal with spraying studs, then? Do they just put up with a smelly home? Do they cage the males? I've heard caging a cat is a cruel thing to do. I'm interested in getting into cat breeding, but I'm not too crazy about the idea of a cat stinking up my apartment. Again, how do breeders deal with spraying studs? I've read about putting diapers on cats, but I've heard they'll defecate in them. I take it you run the risk of having their feces fall out of the diapers, and that couldn't be too healthy for the cat or you. It would also very likely cause skin infections.
> How do breeders deal with spraying studs?:confused1:


omg i dont know much about cat breeders but i hope keeping breeding toms in a cage isnt the norm...of course its cruel, i dont even think keeping them in a pen for the majority of their lives is very humane either....i'd never buy kittens from either of these types of breeders...Never!!

and are you serious about putting the cat in nappies jeezus that is just downright ridiculous


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I simply feel so sad for this poor cat living out his life in a bathroom (the fact that it is a bathroom next to a kitchen doesn't mean a lot). It's no life for a cat, sitting in their all day, mostly alone and having to wet and dirty in a pair of kitty pants 

This poor boy seems to serve no purpose other than to periodically impregnate your queens, what an existance for any animal. The poor cat must be slowly going crazy in that bathroom, my heart breaks for him :nonod:

Please give some real thought to his welfare and if you can't provide him with the life he needs and deserves, do the right thing, neuter him and try and find him a good home.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

clare7577 said:


> Unfortunatly once a cat starts spraying,neautering wont stop it.Well this is what ive always been told from vets and friends.


This isn't true. For sure, neutering before spraying commences is the best way to go, but I've had older rescue cats that have been sprayers, neutered and they generally stopped very quickly. These cats are (in my experience) often better placed in single cat homes though.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> omg i dont know much about cat breeders but i hope keeping breeding toms in a cage isnt the norm...of course its cruel, i dont even think keeping them in a pen for the majority of their lives is very humane either....i'd never buy kittens from either of these types of breeders...Never!!


You touch on one aspect of cat breeding I am often a LOT less than happy with. How studs are kept  . I know plenty of breeders whose queens and kittens are well kept, but they fall down for me on their stud quarters and their studs existance (I deliberately use the word "existance" as I don't find it much of a life). Assuming that everything else (like heating and lighting and access to outside) are all taken care of, stud quarters are often way too small with zero stimulation for the cats and I think what irks me most is how so many breeders just dont socialize enough with these stud cats. Theyre often left in their small boring stud quarters (lets be honest, even the best ones are just glorified cages) and never played with or petted or hugged or have a lap to sit on just human company and the comforts of the home. I find that so so sad. :



noushka05 said:


> and are you serious about putting the cat in nappies jeezus that is just downright ridiculous


The people I know who use stud nappies/stud knickers its more just as a safeguard for when the stud comes in to the living room for the evening to curl up with the owners while they watch the telly. I have never heard of (thank god!) anyone who actually keeps their cats in these all the time. Unlike a (human) baby nappy.... I don't think they're meant to catch pee and poop... just to stop a stud spraying against furnishings when they are out of their stud quarters.



Amethyst said:


> This isn't true. For sure, neutering before spraying commences is the best way to go, but I've had older rescue cats that have been sprayers, neutered and they generally stopped very quickly. These cats are (in my experience) often better placed in single cat homes though.


Amethyst is right. While neutering wont cure every spraying cat, it does cure a lot/most of them.


----------

